# $$$$$$$$ BluRay..........



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

:thud:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meet-the-World-039-s-Most-Expensive-Blu-ray-Player-17-000-79470.shtml


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Goldmund seems to be in the business of making the most expensive components for the sake of being the most expensive.:coocoo:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Who in their right mind would even buy it? :sarcastic:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Reminds me of the Meridian SDVD player that was $20K and some magazines said it was a 'bargain'.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

This seems more like a billboard for their brand than a product that anyone would actually buy. If they splash a rediculous price, we talk about it in this forum, then there's expanded name recognition for other stuff. Is everything they produce this expensive?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I can see a line out the door to get that thing............

NOT!!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I wonder if its performance would be much better than say a PS3, when it comes to enjoying a movie! :sarcastic:


----------

